# Trying to date a Taurus



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Manufacture date, that is... I may be a pistol, but it's not my type 

Markings:
Importer Int. Dist., Miami FL
SN: 7646xx
Cal: .38 spl

If anyone has a suggestion on how to remove mild rust from a blued gun, that would be helpful, too.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Iv'e tried dating the girl next door but never a Taurus. Just not my type either.

I understand some factory help might be available through the following link. The rust might give way to some of the plastic pan scrubber pads used in the kitchen, a brass brush, fine steel wool etc.

You can touch up after with some Birchwood blueing from Wally World or better stuff from Brownell's.

http://www.taurusarmed.net/forums/index.php


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

Lightly use 0000 steel wool over the rust and then oil.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am a Taurus. Where do you want to meet up? :heart:

:smt082


----------

